# Cyclogest - anally or vaginally - which is preferred?



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Cyclogest -  anally or vaginally? 

I would assume vaginally is best as it's in the area that it needs to work but anally seems to stay in the body longer (hope this is not TMI)


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Debs

I have used them vaginally but they are v messy and I've had to use panty liners, doesnt help either when I've been puking in morning and the effort has squeezed more out, yuk! TMI!!!

Didnt fancy putting it up my bum


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

My clinic told me to use them anally.  I hate them as about 10 minutes after inserting them I get stomach ache which lasts a few hours.  

Things we have to go through!!!!

Catherine


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I prefer anally as I found them too messy the other way.  Also they recommend anally after embryo transfer as it reduces the risk of infection.

good luck!


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I have been using then anally too, my clinic said they didn't mind either way, but I do get Thrush easily, so thought it better to use the back door!

They do make you have a bit of wind (sorry) though and I've noticed i have some very slight leakage (even more sorry!!) but it's worth it and you soon get used to doing it that way.

Good luck  Love Rebecca x


----------



## KateyKatarina (Feb 12, 2006)

My clinic said that either wouldn't matter.  I prefer the thought of vaginally but am finding them a bit messy.  I didn't fancy the side effects of anally (sore bum).


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Interesting topic .

I have no option but to use them vaginally (as I have had my Rectum removed due to Crohns Disease - soz, prob too much info ).

I have found them not messy at all tho. I used my last one last night - thankfully  - but I am only on day 12 of 2 WW .*_


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi.  I'm using mine vaginally.  I wanted to continue using them rectally post ET as I get cystitis often, but my Dr said it's absorbed better if used vaginally.  It has to be said, they're rather messy they seem to go straight through the panty liners...


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Kizzymouse – I agree with you, I have been using panty liners and it is a waste, was temped to use a sanitary towel or plug it with a tampon   

I have been alternating to see which is the best and for me, as much as it aint a nice place to go, I feel that anally is the best as it stays in there.
My clinic said use it either way, never said anything about having to lie down for 20 mins after inserting vaginally – like that makes any difference.

I feel tum ache and lower back pain after insertion

Becca – I am a thrush sufferer as well  – touch wood it has been awhile, but if I had thought about the risk of that, I would have opted for the back door from the start. I too have wind but mine is trapped – prob cos is plugged up by a pessarie    – but no leakage at all. – Congrats on your  !!!

Katey – no sore bum from analy – or should I rephrase that    – from inserting the pessary in the back door 

Blue lobster – call me  , but if you have had your rectum removed, & are unable to insert pessary there, does this mean you would have probs doing a No2, sorry to be personal, but your post got me (and I am sure others) intreged.  How comes you have not had to take the pessaries throughout the 2ww?  I was given 28, which will take me to the day after testing, but I have also read elsewhere that people are taking them months later 

No I was all for anally until I read puglets posting. But on the other hand, yeah itmay absorb easier in the vagina but at the same time you are loosing a lot more, wereas in the anus, it may take a little longer but surely more is absorbed.  GOD I wish I had injections – me the person who hates needles. It would be so much easier, you would know that the whole of the dose is going in!!!

Wow just noticed I have almost written a book!!

Signing off too watch the rest of Montel Williams – talking about cheating husbands!

Take care all     to all

Debs


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey girls,

Horrid thing's those botty bombs!!!!

It's the back door for me - too much leakage otherwise  .

Good luck
Love Sarah
x x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ladies.  As I've had to use 3 a day for 16 weeks I am somewhat of an expert now and have found the best way to go is "anally" (how bad does that sound!!!) and I try and do it when I'm in the bath.  It's much easier that way........... god the things we go through!!


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Debs - no prob asking how I do No2s - alot of people ask . I had the whole of my Colon removed to try & cure my Crohns Disease about 4.5 years ago now, but sadly it spread to my Rectum & that had to be removed too . I now have to wear an Ileostomy bag, that has a ****** that attaches to my tummy where my small intestine has been brought thru the wall of my tummy - does that sound confusing ??. I now poo into the Ileostomy bag .

With regards to ending my pessaries, I was only prescribed 15 of them & I have now run out. Now worried that they should have prescribed more .

As I mentioned before, I had no leakage at all using the pessaries via vag, but I put them in just before I went to sleep . Still slept with a mega duty huuuuuuuuuuge night towel tho, just in case .*_


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie to say I tested, yeah I did it again, was hoping for something to make valentines day special but NOTHING. So I am going to be good now and not test again.  Cos now it IS depressing me lol

Blue Lobster - thanks for explaining, sound liek you have had a rough time - one more question which I really should have asked yesterday, what is Crohns Disease.

Anyway, Happy Valentines to you all

Debs


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Awwwww, keep your chin up Debs   .

I have copied & pasted the below from the National Assoc for Crohns & Colitis website, as it is easier to explaint it ...............

Crohn's Disease

It can affect anywhere from the mouth to the anus but most commonly affects the small intestine and/or colon. It causes inflammation, deep ulcers and scarring to the wall of the intestine and often occurs in patches.

The main symptoms are pain in the abdomen, urgent diarrhoea, general tiredness and loss of weight. Crohn's is sometimes associated with other inflammatory conditions affecting the joints, skin and eyes.

The severity of the symptoms fluctuates unpredictably over time. Patients are likely to experience flare-ups in between intervals of remission or reduced symptoms.

The cause or causes have not yet been identified in either illness. Both genetic factors and environmental triggers are likely to be involved.
Hope that satisfies your curosity . Seriously, I didn't know anything about it til I was diagnosed & my DP has it too, bless him, but not the Ileostomy bag. Because it is considered an embarrasing illness, there is not enough funding for research & it is not talked about very much .*_


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Blue lobster - thanks - I know what it is like when you post that you have a condition, everyone is curious. I rememebr when I posted that I was Sickle Cell Trait and that it was affecting my chances of being able to do IVF, everyone wanted to know what it was.  thanks you fro taking the time to explain. Hope you and DH are ok and coping ok with it.

Speak later

Debs


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Debs


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

I swapped front to back...not nice....  I had one cyclogest per day and I would do it before I went to bed... I got right up to test day...my AF arrived late night early hours of test day.... how bad is that!!   

Oh well, although the feelings dont go away...it gets easier

alsxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

This is a good poll  

I had 30 pessarries, 2 prior to transfer then 2 a day for duration of 2ww. I prefer anally, havn't actually tried vaginally but was told to do them anally prior to transfer then told could do either but if used vaginally had to lie down for 20mins following insertion. On my first cycle I just thought it best to continue anally as it wasn't too bad and didn't want to risk losing any vaginally. On my 2nd cycle wouldn't have been able to lie down for 20mins with my little girl but also wanted to do as I did on my last cycle as that was successful. (The silly things you think of)

Dellxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like it is def an anal thing!

I hate the whole insertion thing, without TMI, my fingers aren’t the longest and you can’t help wondering whether you have put them in high enough as it says on the packet.  I even asked my doc if there was anything he could give to aid insertaion, you know like what you use for tampons etc, he said no. looking at me like  

I am reading a lot that people have been given pessaries to start prior to et, this make sense, getting the lining prepared prior to embies being put back. I wonder why some clinics do this and some don’t. I think if I am unsuccessful this time, next time round I will start using them prior.

Thanks for the   Dell – my DH made me laugh, he saw the heading for this topic and asked if I was sure this was an IVF forum!

Debs x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

I am struggling a bit today with the pessary, inserted (back door)nearly 3 hrs ago and its had a bad effect on me, without TMI, I Know I am going to have not-nice no2 next visit. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all
I had 2 eggs put back in today.. so the wait is on...

Since extraction I have inserted anal... It is uncomfortable to push in.. I make my morning trip to the toilet and then I lay on the bed and pop it in (just like that ) and wait for about 15 secs and then no probs at all. As they are smooth they are self lubricating. Also.. night time.. make sure I clear out my bowels (too much info ) and do the same again.
I also inserted anal on my last attempt (Aug 05)

So 11 days to go...  

My IVF last year resulted in ectopic... my test was negative on 15th day !! but felt terrible.. no pain (I had no pain on my 1st ectopic in 02).. when I went for a scan to find the probs, the only way they found the ectopic was a heartbeat  . They also found other complications. I had serious adhesions. My right ovary, bowel and uterus had adhesioned together... so had a very busy few months getting over the ectopic, adhesion surgery and tubal clips...  so at least this time I am not at risk from ectopic

love to all.. and good luck

tigger2


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I have resigned to just taking them in the backdoor now, due to bleeding earlier on. I think it was USBess who said that the wall of the recotum is quite thin and it absorbs the supp's a lot better than you may think.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hasn't been the best of days for me today.  Went to toilet this morn and noticed pink discharge (sorry for TMI) I sat there      for 10 mins trying to keep it quiet not to wake everyone else. I came down and started to read various threads re implantation bleeds but do not know much too expect or what to expect.  

Is this a light bleed or just streak?  
How do you know if it is implantation and not AF? 

I had posted these questions plus more earlier and got enough answers to reassure me that it does not mean it is over yet. So there was no more tears for me for the rest of the day.

I have been constantly panty checking and I can gladly say that there has been no increase, no changes, and no   so fingers x'd.  so tempted to test tomorrow or Saturday  

Tigger2 - how comes you only have to wait 11 days?  I had et on 6th feb and have to wait till 20th for testing. - sorry to hear about your eptopic - re pessaries - I know what you mean about trying to clear bowels - I have found that difficult, but you can guarantee after pessarie insertion my bowels are doing overtime at 90mph   I have to try and refrain from going to the toilet for a few hours, giving the pessarie time to absorb

Does really pay havoc with "bum burps"  

Hope you are all ok

Debs xx


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Debs

Yes.. strange for 11 days from insertion.. I think it was because I was not down regulated and started my treatment on the 3rd day of my period.. so I was told 14 days from extraction (13th Feb)..

Ref bowels.. AM.. tend to wait until I have been (I have increased my fibre intake so i don't need to push) but have experienced some stomach pains (prob the cyclogest).. night time cyclo is just before I get comfortable to sleep. I also believe the amt of cyclo you are given is dependant on FSH levels. The higher the level the more hormone support is required.

Bleeding.. sorry to hear you have signs of distress. I have read loads on implantation.. there appears to be no definitive answer but experts say that everyone is different. Some women experience bleeding to similar to a full period but yet it is different !!!  I can relate to this as last year. when I was 'technically' pregnant, I experienced a 'full bleed' for 2 days whilst normally it is 4 days.  I had RED blood rather than dark red (RED shows fresh which is potentially implantation due to the settling of capillaries). I knew something was wrong as even though my test was negative I 'felt' pregnant. The bleeding continued for 21 days (the clinic initially believed it was my body getting rid of my hormones) - 

Debs.. where are you on your 2WW ? I don't seem to be able to find it?


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Tigger,
Just a quick one as I have to go out. I am3 days from testing.  I had a little pink discharge again this morn, but nothing thereafter.  I hope this is a good sign

Debs


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I am as blind as a bat.. your waiting time is at the bottom of your messages  

My fingers and toes are crossed for you

tigger2


----------

